

How to Get More Clicks by Testing Titles - rishi
http://gettingmoreawesome.blogspot.com/2010/10/get-more-clicks-by-testing-titles-how.html

======
Udo
PickFu is awesome. However, this business of scamming people into clicking
links by using misleading titles seems yucky to me. In this context, the
method also exposes its greatest weakness: the most amoral and blatantly false
headline will always win out over the factually correct one.

~~~
ddemchuk
It's not scamming, it's marketing. The customers aren't committing to anything
more than a simple mouse click. Scamming would be telling them they get one
thing and then giving them another on checkout or form submit.

This is no different than hanging a "50% off everything" sign in front of a
store with fine print that says "except for certain marked items"

------
btilly
There was a cautionary tale not long ago of a company that did this with their
ads. Only to discover that the number of people finishing their signup page
remained constant.

Driving traffic to your page that is uninterested in your content does nobody
any good. You need to figure out how to get traffic that is interested in your
content.

------
gaoshan
I'm ashamed to admit that I completely misread that title. Rather badly in
fact, lol.

------
justinchen
Actually some people have used PickFu to test out kid names :)

------
adn37
I'd love to use such a service, but for free. Ex: you get karma by giving your
A/B preference, that you can then spend later in getting feedback yourself.

